# Giant killer calls,All hype?Or are they that good.



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Have many of you noticed that certain goose calls seem to be the hot item on various forums for a few months.Then another call becomes the hot item everyone wants and they are selling the previously hot sellers on the classifieds.The giant killer line of calls are the hot items right now,while the shamans and other calls are being sold in the classifieds.Are the GK calls that good?There is no store here that stocks them to give them a try.


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

They are great calls and customer service is the best in the buisness...


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

never tried one or heard of them


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I've had one for about 3 years now and like it a lot.. Its not my go to call but its definatley worth the money...


----------



## BB (Jan 14, 2004)

I have the Comp Killer and Little Giant. Both are nice....the CK is easy to blwo and the LG has a nice high pitch. I was really suprised at how some birds reacted to the LG.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Apr 27, 2004)

they are great calls. i own 2 and my cousin owns every single one of the calls. they are great calls. the only place that i am able to get them is through my cousin who is a pro-staff member or online at the website. the web site is: www.gkcalls.com You should try one.


----------



## Hogwild (Apr 15, 2005)

All of the GK line up of calls are great calls and Bob's customer service is the best in the buisness. I own and have sold several GK calls, but I will always have GK on my hunting lanyard when season rolls around.

Bill


----------

